# The Decline of Western Civilization Part II: The Metal Years



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

Discuss.

If you haven't seen this movie, deem yourself false and administer it at once.

Top moments:

- Through The Darkest Hour live. 
- Chris Holmes in the pool with his mother. 
- Ozzy cooking breakfast and pouring shit all over the place.

Notable:

- Rikki Rachtman's life was pretty fucking great at one point.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 2, 2006)

'We are not role models for your life.'


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

If anyone remembers the metal dude, kind of a poser, was in a band called Wet Cherry. In all of his scenes he's saying shit like "When the women see me play guitar, they just have to have me". 

I saw that dude on the TV show Cops like 5 years ago, all fucked up and still wearing like 19 bracelets and frilly pants.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> We are not role models for your life.



That crazy old guy is a role model for mine. "I liked 19 year old girls when I was 19, I'm 65 and I still like 19 year old girls."


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

You dirty old man, you. 

I've never seen it - it's a little tough to find in your average Blockbuster, you know?


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> Discuss.
> 
> 
> - Chris Holmes in the pool with his mother.



Every time I watch that scene; it just gets more and more pathetic, but in a hilarious sorta way.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> You dirty old man, you.
> 
> I've never seen it - it's a little tough to find in your average Blockbuster, you know?



Find it at once!


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

Holy shit:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Decline-of-West...goryZ309QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

$61 with 8 bids on VHS!

Edit: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/THE-METAL-YEARS...goryZ309QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Never seen it with that cover.


----------



## Ken (Jun 2, 2006)

I too have not seen this. I deem myself false.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

For fuck's sake.


----------



## Drew (Jun 2, 2006)

I may be false, but I'm not so false as to spend $80 on a VHS. 

Like, that's a _LOT_ of beer.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 2, 2006)

Er HERM... Uh... e-(four-legged-horse-like-beast-of-burden)...


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 2, 2006)

$127.99 
New
Comments: BRAND NEW ITEM SEALED HARD TO FIND LIKE THIS

Seller: simplyswift
Rating:93% positive ratings over the past twelve months (59 ratings).
Seller has 59 lifetime ratings.


* Usually ships within 1 - 2 business days.
* Ships from CA, United States
* International shipping available
* See shipping rates


or
Sign in to turn on 1-Click ordering.

Safe buying guarantee.


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 2, 2006)

Chris said:


> - Ozzy cooking breakfast and pouring shit all over the place.



I'm not sure that part isn't edited in. If you watch it they cut to just his hand and he only gets an inch in the glass. And as they cut back his glass is close to completely full.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 2, 2006)

Agreed...this is required viewing by EVERY aspiring metalhead. Moreso than Spinal Tap, which I've also seen, and wish I hadn't.


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Agreed...this is required viewing by EVERY aspiring metalhead. Moreso than Spinal Tap, which I've also seen, and wish I hadn't.



I loved Spinal Tap, but I love stupid shit like that. It's nowhere near as brilliant as Monty Python on their worst day, but for a flick to have a few beers with friends and toss in, it is pretty damn funny.

The funniest part of ST is where the dude's saying how he expresses himself with his solos, then it cuts to him on stage shredding his ass off licking and humping his guitar.


----------



## noodles (Jun 2, 2006)

There is currently a copy on Amazon for $20.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-list..._dvd_olp_0/102-7435023-9852914?_encoding=UTF8


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 2, 2006)

I saw there's also a new unopened copy for $128


----------

